# Repairing downpipe (gutter drain pipe/downspout)



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

pictures may help.
Usually new pipe will come with crimping on one end to make it fit inside.


----------



## the noz box (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks

Its basicly a huge dent in the bottom of the downpipe

What about if I drill a hole in the dent,put in a metal screw and pull the dent out with pliers, then put a rivit and sealant in the hole.Do you think that might work??


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

the noz box said:


> Thanks
> 
> Its basicly a huge dent in the bottom of the downpipe
> 
> What about if I drill a hole in the dent,put in a metal screw and pull the dent out with pliers, then put a rivit and sealant in the hole.Do you think that might work??


It's worth trying, would probably work.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Slyfox said:


> It's worth trying, would probably work.


+1

Has the potential to be a bit messy finished product but I think that should work fine.


----------



## newmanager12 (Feb 4, 2012)

The down pipes purpose is to allow the water from the roof via the down pipe. Unfortunately most houses do not have a gutter guard installed this device stops leaves and debris from entering the down pipe which flows directly to your storm water line; this increases the chance of a blockage in the storm water line.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go buy a new down spout and replace the whole thing. Around $10.00 and less work also would look beter.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Has the potential to be a bit messy finished product but I think that should work fine.


Exactly. Should be able to pull it out and function fine, but it will still look crinkled up, similar to pulling out a dent on a car.


----------

